# Becoming a certified auditor



## 01100548 (Feb 19, 2009)

Does AAPC have an exam for becoming a certified auditor?  And is there somewhere local to prepare for that exam?
Thank you
Wendy


----------



## bpross10 (Mar 9, 2009)

AAPC does have a certified e/m auditor test. 

DoctorsManagement offers a certified auditor course also.
The number is 531-0176. Ask for Donna.

Thanks,

Barb


----------



## bwylie (May 29, 2009)

*Auditing*

I looked for the information on chart auditing and it can be found on the website NAMAS-auditing.com. They have classes monthly and you can also get free audit tips by joining them on twitter.


----------

